# Physical signs of ovulation, but no rise in temps?



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2008)

Feeling so frustrated...my husband and I are charting to avoid a preg right now, and about a week ago I had all the signs of ovulation...increased sex drive, ovulation pain, tons of EWCM, even the drop in temp, but since then, my temps have gone right back to where they were, and have stayed there for a solid week. My chart looks like a flat line (except for the dip that I thought was ovulation) Any idea why this happens, or what it means? My EWCM has dried up for the most part, but I am scared to give the go-ahead on intimacy with dh because of no temp rise to reflect an O.

Any help?


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

I would assume that you did not ovulate b/c there was no rise in temp. Anovulatory cycle.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I still feel confused, though - why all the physical signs if there was no O? And is it ever possible to ovulate and have temps stay flat?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds like your body got all ready to O then didn't. It will probably ramp up and try again later on, getting all the same signs of fertility to warn you. You might have a delayed AF from this.


----------



## Virginia884 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would agree with PP who said your body was gearing up to O but didn't. Keep watching and temping for O!

And a much rarer explanation... TCOYF mentions women whose temperatures do not change even with O. Have you had a temp shift to show O before?


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Same thing happened to me when we got pg with Dd2. I was gearing up to O and had EWCM then dried up for a week. No temp rise. I figured we were safe. Nope. I Oed a week later than usual. We DTD unprotected and I had a temp rise the next day. Oops.

I'd play it safe and take whatever precautions you usually do up til O. At least until you either get AF or three days after a thermal shift.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied. I have seen an O rise other times I've charted. This cycle really confused me, though, because although I've had somewhat long/irregular cycles before, I've never had such obvious physical signs without my temp rising. I guess the next few weeks will tell; either I'll O late or AF will show up.


----------

